# [risolto]configurazione stampante

## simone-27

Per installare la stampante, dopo aver configurato il kernel ho dato

```
emerge cups

rc-update add cupsd default

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

come da guida (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml).

Provando a collegarmi ad http://localhost:631, appunto per configurare la stampante,  non si riesce a caricare la pagina, e resta sempre in caricamento...avete idee??

Grazie!!Last edited by simone-27 on Wed Mar 28, 2007 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

Controlla di non avere firewall attivi, poi controlla la configurazione di cups, prova a guardare di avere il file /etc/cups/client.conf a posto. Il mio è così:

```
jarod ~ # cat /etc/cups/client.conf 

ServerName localhost

```

/EDIT: 

naturalmente devi avere anche:

```
jarod ~ # cat /etc/hosts |grep local

127.0.0.1       jarod.post.org jarod localhost.localdomain localhost
```

o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## simone-27

```
localhost simone # cat /etc/cups/client.conf

cat: /etc/cups/client.conf: No such file or directory
```

allora ho creato /etc/cups/client.conf e ho aggiunto

```
ServerName localhost
```

ma il problema non persiste!!

----------

## Scen

No, il file da configurare è /etc/cups/cupsd.conf. E' meglio se posti il suo contenuto, usa questo comando:

```

grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

```

(Kernel78 docet  :Cool:  )

----------

## lucapost

Le USE sono ok?

Le mie sono queste:

```
jarod ~ # eix cups -I

[D] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.1.23-r8 1.2.6 (~)1.2.7 (~)1.2.8

     Installed versions:  1.2.9(21:32:18 22/03/07)(X -dbus jpeg -ldap nls pam -php png ppds -samba -slp ssl tiff)

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System
```

a me con il cupsd.conf di default, il server da locale va che è una meraviglia....

----------

## simone-27

```
localhost simone # grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>
```

Le use sono queste

```
localhost simone # emerge -pv cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.9  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam ppds samba ssl -ldap -php -png -slp -tiff" 0 kB
```

grazie dell immediatezza!1

----------

## Scen

Mah, la mia configurazione è precisa alla tua (ed è quella predefinita, fornita tramite l'ebuild ufficiale), e funziona tutto regolarmente.

Posta il contenuto di

```
/etc/hosts
```

 e l'output di 

```
netstat -na|grep :631
```

.

P.S. sicuro di non avere attivo qualche firewall locale?

----------

## simone-27

sono dietro ad un router, potrebbe essere li il problema?dici che sia la porta bloccata?

```
localhost simone # grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))' /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       tux.homenetwork tux localhost
```

```
localhost simone # netstat -na|grep :631

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*
```

----------

## lucapost

il mio è così:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ netstat -na|grep :631

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*   
```

mi sa che devi aggiustare qualche regola di iptables....

----------

## simone-27

quindi dici che non centra niente il router?Non potrebbe bloccare la porta?

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> sono dietro ad un router, potrebbe essere li il problema?dici che sia la porta bloccata?

 

A meno che il router non sia la tua stessa macchina, non penso sia lì il problema (con "dietro ad un router" intendi che il tuo pc esce su Internet tramite un router esterno, giusto?)

Riavvia il servizio

```

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

```

e posta le ultime 20 righe del log di CUPS

```

tail -20 /var/log/cups/error_log

```

Anch'io come lucapost ho una connessione TCP in ascolto, la cosa è un pò strana  :Confused: 

----------

## simone-27

in che senso a meno che non sia sulla mia stessa macchina?comunque si, sono collegato ad internel tramite router!

```
localhost simone # tail -20 /var/log/cups/error_log

I [27/Mar/2007:21:40:02 +0000] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 2...

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Saving remote.cache...

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

W [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Repairing access permissions of "/etc/cups/ssl"

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

W [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Repairing access permissions of "/var/spool/cups/tmp"

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Full reload is required.

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Full reload complete.

E [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address.

I [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 2...
```

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> in che senso a meno che non sia sulla mia stessa macchina?comunque si, sono collegato ad internel tramite router! 

 

Ipotizzavo che la macchina su cui lavori fungesse da router per la rete alla quale era collegata, ma poichè hai chiarito che non è cosi: no, non è un problema del tuo router  :Wink: 

Il problema è qui

```

Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address.

```

Il processo demone di cups (/usr/sbin/cupsd) trova la porta tcp 631 occupata, per cui non si avvia correttamente.

Fai così: spegni il servizio

```

/etc/init.d/cupsd stop

```

verifica se ci sono ancora processi di cups attivi

```

ps -ef|grep cups

```

e verifica chi sta occupando la porta tcp 631

```

fuser -uvn tcp 631

```

----------

## lucapost

Il dilembo è questo:

```
E [27/Mar/2007:23:08:27 +0000] Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address. 
```

Hai abilitato l'interfaccia di loop nel kernel?

cosa restituisce il comando:

```
ping -c 5 localhost
```

???

Un'altra cosa che puoi fare è provare a cambiare la porta del server cups, modifica la riga del cupsd.conf

```
Listen localhost:631 
```

in 

```
Listen localhost:3000
```

riavvia cups e dal browser clicca su questo link: http://localhost:3000.

Cambia qualcosa?

----------

## simone-27

```
localhost simone # ps -ef|grep cups

root     15370 15312  0 23:33 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto cups
```

mentre

```
fuser -uvn tcp 631
```

non restituisce niente!

Cosa intendi per "il loop del kernel"?

```
localhost simone # ping -c 5 localhost

PING tux.homenetwork (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- tux.homenetwork ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms
```

cambiando la porta da lo stesso problema...

----------

## lucapost

Devi ricompilare il kernel attivando questa opzione:

```
jarod linux # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep LOOP

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y
```

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

e trovi la voce    

```
-> Device Drivers -> Block devices -> Loopback device support 
```

salvi, ricompili, riavvi...

----------

## Scen

@lucapost: stai facendo confusione, quel supporto nel kernel non ha niente a che vedere con l'interfaccia di rete di loopback. Difatti, se guardi l'help del kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that this loop device has nothing to do with the loopback
> 
> device used for network connections from the machine to itself.
> ...

 

@simone-27: Sembra che l'interfaccia di rete di loopback non sia attiva.

Verifica che sia attiva

```

ifconfig lo

```

e che venga attivata all'avvio del sistema

```

rc-update show | grep net.lo

```

e se il sistema la ritiene avviata

```

rc-status boot | grep net.lo

```

----------

## lucapost

@Scen

...in effetti...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## simone-27

ecco ecco risolto. net.lo non veniva attivata all' avvio del sistema, ho risolto quindi dando

```
rc-update add net.lo boot
```

Grazie della mano!!

----------

